
2015 is the year that Tumblr became the front page of the Internet - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/03/11/move-over-reddit-tumblr-is-the-new-front-page-of-the-internet/
======
dawnbreez
>implying image macros didn't originate on 4chan

But anyway, Tumblr has a reputation for really, really soapboxy stuff. It's
not all like that, but soapboxing is encouraged there. This might lead people
to denounce Tumblr; the real issue is the people on Tumblr, and really only a
subset of them cause trouble.

The same can be said of many websites.

